

Is Hacker News just for YC startups or is everyone invited ? - sonink

just a doubt that i had looking at the post on allowing job posts by other startups
======
robmnl
Everyone seems to be invited. I enjoy it :) Great crowd.

Job posts are just for YC startups, afaik.

